# TTS vs TT RS...



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

Okay...

After owning a MK1 3.2 V6 for about a year now I am beginning to get itchy feet and lusting for a TTS or TT RS.

After numerous trips to West London Audi I have decided to go for it, and aiming to make a purchase at the end of the summer.

I know that obviously the RS is an amazing example of engineering, but how much of a better car is it compared to the TTS?
I know I may be opening a can of worms with this question, but I am torn between the two, obviously I will get better fuel efficiency from the TTS and it is cheaper, but then again the performance and looks of the RS are phenomenal for the price...

What does everybody think...?

Thanks
Dean


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dean, If I wanted a Mk2 then it would have to be an RS, no contest, but I just can't bear parting with my Mk1,not even for an RS. The longer I keep her the harder it gets.
Hoggy.


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

Hi Hoggy,

Yes I will be very sorry to let the V6 go...
I was only today telling the salesman that I would really miss the sound of the V6!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you can stretch to a TT RS and you're doing a reasonable mileage ie. you don't NEED a diesel then I'd say it's a no-brainer. A TT RS will eat a TTS for breakfast, lunch and dinner. It looks better (in my opinion) and you'll never be sat in the car looking at the TT RS next to you thinking "I should have gone for the RS".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on what you want....
I've own multiples of each type and for me the RS is not "worth" the extra.
TTS is by far the best car in Thr range when you take the new purchase price into consideration.

I'm still underwelmed by the RS, it's just not special enough.
It's missing that extra thing that makes something ok, fantastic.


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the words of wisdom so far...

My head and the sensible side of me is telling me to go for the TTS (cheaper in all considerations, price, mpg, insurance etc.)
But there is apart of me that is saying go for the TT RS and avoid the disappointment when the day comes i pull up next to one at the lights!!

This is a difficult one!


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

What are the mapping options for TTS?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

A TTS is now over 40k

how can that be goood value

TTRS every time, it's a much better car imo and worth the extra.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Horses for courses  Both are brilliant cars the only reason I didn't go for the TTRS now is because I can't afford it. When I can no doubt I will be tempted.

I've bought a used 2010 model for just under 30k with all the toys (well except BT....) that I could ever want! I can cruise around when I feel like it with ESP/MR off and when I feel like a bit of fun I can switch them on (and you do feel the difference!)

I am really tempted to try out the TTRS with its 5 pot engine but its just so hard to arrange for a test drive in one... maybe one day but the TTS is keeping me well happy for now.


----------



## RichTTRS (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, as above, its a no brainer...

If you can afford the TTRS, go for it...

Though both cars are awesome 8)


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a MK V R32 (same engine as you have now) I traded it for a Scirocco R last year. The Engine is great lovley power (esp with dsg) but coming from that lovley V6 the noise the Rocco makes is very disapointing. So much so that I am in the process of trading it in for a TT RS. (well the noise and the fact that I miss the 4wd too)

The MPG figures dont seem that diffrent and road tax isnt in the same bracket as my R32 thank god.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Like Tosh I've owned multiple versions of the Mk2 TT including two TTS's and now a TTRS. This however is my first with Stronic. I think the TTRS has that something special, if it is worth the extra 7-9k over a TTS is debatable but if money isn't a major challenge I would have the TTRS. The TTS never really made me go for a drive where the TTRS has. I love the Stronic which maybe swaying things, but I had DSG in my Golf R which is a TTS in different clothes. That never really engaged me either but was a damn competent car.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Its simple, the TT RS is better so buy the better car.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a TTS so i'm biased to say get a TTS. I've spoken to Jeremy Hicks of Audi UK in the past and he thinks the TTS is a better car than the TTRS, he says it is a much more raw car than the TTRS.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

audimad said:


> I have a TTS so i'm biased to say get a TTS. I've spoken to Jeremy Hicks of Audi UK in the past and he thinks the TTS is a better car than the TTRS, he says it is a much more raw car than the TTRS.


Hi, I bet Jeremy would change his mind if you said you wished to purchase a TTRS.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

audimad said:


> I have a TTS so i'm biased to say get a TTS. I've spoken to Jeremy Hicks of Audi UK in the past and he thinks the TTS is a better car than the TTRS, he says it is a much more raw car than the TTRS.


Well after owning both I can say Jeremy's might need to look the word raw up in the dictionary. Think he might of meant refined when he mentioned the TTS


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

a TTS raw :lol: that's made my night


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I have a TTS so i'm biased to say get a TTS. I've spoken to Jeremy Hicks of Audi UK in the past and he thinks the TTS is a better car than the TTRS, he says it is a much more raw car than the TTRS.
> ...


I don't think so.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ChinsVXR said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I have a TTS so i'm biased to say get a TTS. I've spoken to Jeremy Hicks of Audi UK in the past and he thinks the TTS is a better car than the TTRS, he says it is a much more raw car than the TTRS.
> ...


No i think he knew what he meant. :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

mrdemon said:


> a TTS raw :lol: that's made my night


What are you on about? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, i can see where this will end up.

Boil it down. whats the difference - 10k in price, 1 cylinder and a bit more power.
If you want to you can chip the S and it is as fast as the RS in stock form - so if fast is your thing they can both be the same.

looks most people wouldn't be able to tell a S from an RS if the spoiler wasn't a fixed one.

The main difference between the two, if the sound - which is artificial, so I'm sure if you wanted to get that type of sound someone who knows what they are doing they could make an exhaust to copy it. Handling is better in terms of feed back and weight on the RS but its not in the same league as say a cayman.

So, whats the "real" question is you are asking?
a> whats the best car in the range money no object - RS
b> whats the best compromise if you take price into account - S

But its all opinion, so toss a coin and see what it says...because its opinion is as valid as anything you'll get here, but it will be devoid of emotion.


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

I knew I was opening a can of worms when I originally started this post!! :lol:

Tosh, that was an excellent reply. 
Although I am undecided, I totally agree with what you have said...

In terms of money and practicality the TTS is by far better suited to me.

However the best TT money can buy is the TT RS, but what I need to factor in if I decide to go for the RS is that after all the trimmings I am looking at a car close to £55K!?!

This price range opens up a whole different field of other options to confuse me even more...

At the moment I'm swaying to the TTS, some extras and a remap


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> If you want to you can chip the S and it is as fast as the RS in stock form - so if fast is your thing they can both be the same.


not very often but in this case spot on, as i have said before when i took our RS out for a test drive i was very disappointed and felt that the TTS (with a few toys) was a much quicker car, but now that the RS has a map and other things happening to make it more chavy :roll: and cheap looking :roll: :roll: it is an absolute flying machine


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> lol, i can see where this will end up.
> 
> Boil it down. whats the difference - 10k in price, 1 cylinder and a bit more power.
> If you want to you can chip the S and it is as fast as the RS in stock form - so if fast is your thing they can both be the same.
> ...


In this line of thinking you can have a normal 2.0T which has the same torque as the TTS making it almost as quick. Both sound the same, have the same interior and features and even can look the same if you want to. Which makes the base TT the real bargain of the range.

There is not secret here mate, if you can get the RS.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

don't mod a lower spec car always buy a faster model and mod that.

I have no idea why people mod lower range cars when Audi make a better model which will resale better later.

Also as i have said TTS are now over 40k on Piston heads so they are bloody expensive..

and as for this comment 
"If you want to you can chip the S and it is as fast as the RS in stock form - so if fast is your thing they can both be the same."

well thats just a stupid comment , because you can chip the RS and it will leave most cars in the UK for dead.
or chip a base model and it will as fast as the TTS :roll:

like for like please, or you might as well say buy a 2nd hand TTRS for 36k over a new 40kTTS

And the end on the day no Vag car is RAW that was the funny bit.

It's a shame Tosh does not like the RS, because with a few mods it's a great car, ARB, MAP, decat pipes is all you need to transform the TTRS. then you get better steering, 997 Turbo performance and a sweet sound, what's more to want from a Vag model ?


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Go for a drive in both, then look at the financials and make your mind up.

I've got a new TTS and really like it, but would have had the RS if I could have afforded it. Some good advice on here though.
[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

steeve said:


> Go for a drive in both, then look at the financials and make your mind up.
> 
> I've got a new TTS and really like it, but would have had the RS if I could have afforded it. Some good advice on here though.
> [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


I think that is simple sensible advice and would totally agree with it. It's all down to you at the end of the day, everyone else's opinion is very valid, but it's your car.

For me, I ordered knowing an RS model was coming, but I have an exceptional car which I love every single day, I've just spent a little bit of money freshening the car up, remap and one or 2 other bits, and I feel like I've bought a brand new one. A TT RS to my spec would be around £55k, which is just about 20 grand more than I paid for my TTS, so for me it's just too expensive. The TTS is the premium model in the range, and the RS is the super-premium if you like, and they are priced accordingly. So I would suggest doing your research and making a decision based on a combination of your personal budget and your preferences when you try them both out.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

toot3954 said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > Go for a drive in both, then look at the financials and make your mind up.
> ...


When I flogged my Spyder last month I considered the TTS again expecting a massive saving over a TTRS. My 5 day old pre reg TTRS Stronic was £45k inc Tech Pack, Comfort Pack, Sports Exhaust, 19's and Bose. So most of the toys. The TTS I looked at as mentioned are high 30's or even in the 40's. I couldnt justify NOT buying the RS with such a small price premium. However I wouldnt of spent £50k plus on an RS.

With regards to remaping the TTS vs a std RS its a different argument than the 2.0T remaped vs a std TTS. There is no sub for CC's, the TTS with the turbo it has will also feel more laggy and it will still not match the spread of torque. You will also not get the sound of the 5 cylinder engine. Whilst it doesnt match my old Spyder its still sounds damn good and the TTS cant match it. I also dont think the TTS engine is as suited to the Stronic as it is in the RS. If you just looked at a 2.0T vs TTS the 2.0T when remaped with its smaller turbo will be more responsive and reasonably closely matched to the TTS. Finally on performance I am not sure that the TTS even with a remap will match the 3.6 secs to 60 that the RS Stronic has been timed at 

As mentioned elsewhere the TTS is not raw and its a joke by the guy at Audi to even use the word. The RS isnt either, but it is a step closer. If you want raw without going down the Lotus route then go buy a Spyder  Most raw cars are not great everyday cars which is something both the TTS and RS are.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

To argue a remapped TTS will be as fast/good as a TTRS is nonsense. To get the TTS to the TT RS power you will need more than a remap, probably at least a fuel pump, turbo back exhaust ,induction and remap. 
And with the Tuned TTS there could be warranty issues.
Maybe look at some of the "nearly" new TT RS out there for sale , theres lots of em it seems.

If you have the cash/opertunity to get a RS instead of an S just do it, other wise whats going to happen is one day you will be out in your S and some bloke will just pull up along side you in a RS and make you jealous.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Like the guys say if you want the dogs then get the RS as you will never scratch that itch until you do!

i was in the same boat and weighed up the pros and cons but then walked into Stockport Audi and found a TTS black edition with stronic with 13 miles on the clock for under 35k which is about 3.5k under new price so decide to go for it.

Time will tell whether i want to jump up to the RS but for now i think i have just bought a sweet sweet TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

VerTTigo said:


> In this line of thinking you can have a normal 2.0T which has the same torque as the TTS making it almost as quick. Both sound the same, have the same interior and features and even can look the same if you want to. Which makes the base TT the real bargain of the range.


But the 20T is flawed, its cant put down the power and frankly it is not that good, weight balance is all over the place. TTS is by far the better platform to start from, with an engine that's strong enough to be tuned and a drive train that is able to put the power down when you've got it. 20T simply exists to fit into marketing brackets to generate Rep/business sales for the masses.
RS engine also weighs the same as the moon with a fat bloke on it - so if ANY TT was EVER front heavy, the RS is it.

The remap argument is one ALWAYS used as it represents perceived value.
Way Audi are going remaps are going to be a thing of the past. A lot more security going into the cars and they are monitoring what we do too them much more than before. Doesn't bother me as i dont keep a car that long and I've normally get rid before the 1st service is due - so it will be some else's problem.

in short, the TTS "clearly" has the extra X over the base model for the price difference. 
Its not so clear from the S to the RS.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've bought my TTS for just under £30k. All the toys, 59 reg, 21k mileage, 2 years manufacturers warranty left... and in black (my fav colour ). The closest used TTRS in matching toy spec was £12k more... if it was slightly closer to my budget I would've bought it instead of TTS. 5 pot 2.5 with bigger turbo... you'll need to mod the TTS a fair amount to "match" the TTRS.
Same with people saying the 2.0FSI matching the TTS. If I am not mistaken the TTS's engine although the same base engine has different turbo and most of the internals were also upgraded. In my opinion there's no reason to mod a base car to look like the car in the next upper category. Mod it so it looks better, feels better or drives better. I would not want to mod my TTS so it looks like a TTRS or drives like a TTRS, I would get a TTRS if I wanted that!

Saying that though, to be really honest if I have £45k cash lying in the bank I might be tempted to think about other choices of approved cars... So in the end of the day, money is yours. Do the maths of the max you can afford, go out there and start booking test drives  Oh, make sure you demand a proper test drive though as not all stealerships would let you.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

It's a no brainer the tt rs is the best tt of the range. It has been designed to be the best car in the range. It will beat all others in terms of performance thats why it costs the most. If you had a v6 and moved to a souped up 2.0l would you be happy? The 2.5 5 pot is one of the best engines in the audi range.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> RS engine also weighs the same as the moon with a fat bloke on it - so if ANY TT was EVER front heavy, the RS is it.


The TT RS engine is 183kg , how heavy is the EA133 ? Also looking at Audi's data the TTS seems to be 5kg heavier than the RS.

If ever a TT was front heavy... surely that prize has to go to the MK1 with the 3.2l VR6 ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope. All engine data is in the KB inc weights.
RS engine IS HEAVEIER than the V6


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to join the discussion here, because I'm facing this issue right now. Here's the question I think is important for those of us in the US..."Is a remapped TTS with DSG equal in performance to the 360hp TT RS that we will only get in manual?"

All of our TTS's are DSG, and all of our TT RS's will be manual. Our prices haven't been announced yet, but I suspect an equally spec'd RS will be about $10K more. All you really get that's extra is the brakes and exhaust note. And with the possibility of not being able to remap the RS, it makes it a little less desirable.

Engine weight? Can someone find some accurate data, because I was under the impression that the 5-cyl was no heavier than the 2.0?

I just found this: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...he-2.5T-engine-weight&highlight=engine+weight


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My data is fully accurate and you can find it in the KB.
RS engine IS heavier than the V6.

Performance - DSG TTS, also with a remap IS as fast as a 340bhp TT.
no idea about the 360 - its not coming to EU at present - guessing the bhp has been up'd due to the low RON petrol generally used in the US.

My old remapped TTS









My std RS









Dont forget DSG makes a normal driver a very good driver. 
Even those most people will claim they are good drivers - they aren't!!!.

2.5 TFSI is Just 49 centimeters (19.29 inches) in length, and its weight is 183 kilograms (403.45 pounds) 
The crankcase is made of vermicular-graphite cast iron

20TFSI is 652 mm long, 648 mm wide, 666 mm high, 152 kg

Last run of the 3.2 (BUB was 177-9 kg)


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

drdomm said:


> I have to join the discussion here, because I'm facing this issue right now. Here's the question I think is important for those of us in the US..."Is a remapped TTS with DSG equal in performance to the 360hp TT RS that we will only get in manual?"
> 
> All of our TTS's are DSG, and all of our TT RS's will be manual. Our prices haven't been announced yet, but I suspect an equally spec'd RS will be about $10K more. All you really get that's extra is the brakes and exhaust note. And with the possibility of not being able to remap the RS, it makes it a little less desirable.
> 
> Engine weight? Can someone find some accurate data, because I was under the impression that the 5-cyl was no heavier than the 2.0?


depends on whos driving the manual. and a just remaped TTS will be 300+ not 360. Don't forget you can remap the RS too ! 
But stock manual RS vs remaped DSG TTS and I can't see there being alot in it.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

drdomm said:


> I just found this: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...he-2.5T-engine-weight&highlight=engine+weight


thanks for the info on weight guys, it is a heavy lump in comparison :O


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im going to be biased and say a TT-RS. Its an absolute monster and if you know any former TTS owners who now have a TT-RS, ask them about MPG and see what the answer is 

Paul


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

There have been some excellent posts...
Paul, that a good idea, are there any TTS to TT RS members that can share some light on the two?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

From memory on the motorway in an S 38-40 was possbile, 32-34 RS
Around town 22MPG RS about 30-32 S. (my S was DSG, no idea about the manual)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

deanyoungson said:


> There have been some excellent posts...
> Paul, that a good idea, are there any TTS to TT RS members that can share some light on the two?


The only one i can think of is BigSyd. He is currently getting better MPG in the RS than the S he sold a few weeks back.

Paul


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

quote
"RS engine also weighs the same as the moon with a fat bloke on it "

the point is , it's still a lighter car than a Lotus Evora which phrase has always been" performance though light weight"
so for a 4WD car it not that bad imo.
And with a remap it's faster than all the cars listed below.

TTRS 1450kg
Evora S with the 2+2 option is 1485
Nissan 350Z 1532
nissan 370z 1520
Audi R8 1560
911 turbo 1585
BMW M3 1655
Aston v8 vantage 1630
nissan GTR 1740
Jag XKR 1753


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

My RS is about 2-3 mpg better than the TTS, but then my TTS was manual where the RS is Stronic. Didn't expect better mpg than the TTS, but that's what I've got. It seems manuals are slower and less economical be it a TTS or RS.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> My old remapped TTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this might just show your crap at driving manuals 

Your remapped TTS is still some way off the 3.6 secs for a std TTRS Stronic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally - shows how much better the DSG is vs Manual for normal people and i openly said that.
doubt many people on here are better than average.

3.6 - was a US car by car and driver is my understanding, so extra 20bhp over our cars.
This is only straight line speed - the 1M is still quicker in tests even thought its only 4.5 to 60.

Too many people way too up tight on this, its just a car and its really not a super car.
So back to the point, what makes one car better than the next - 0-60 time? 
and its a FACT the RS is noise heavy IF ANY car in the range is.





Audi should have turbo'd the V6 and had done with it. :twisted:

Video link edited.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Totally - shows how much better the DSG is vs Manual for normal people and i openly said that.
> doubt many people on here are better than average.
> 
> 3.6 - was a US car by car and driver is my understanding, so extra 20bhp over our cars.
> ...


No the car and driver test was a european car ( as mentioned in their test) it was Stronic, USA is only getting manual, so no extra 20bhp. Autobild got a 3.7 so not really a one off either.

It is as you say about more than 0-60 though.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it is obvious that comparing stock form TTRS is everyway better than the TTS. The question here is if you are spending that kind of money would you go for a TTRS or something else 

Followed a 997 4S today and I must say it looks good, sounds awesome and goes like stink


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I had a budget of 54k and ended up with a 45k TTRS. The Cayman R PDK came close to winning my business. Also looked at the 997. Brief look at the S5 Cab, M3 and C63. Needed some fuel economy, so last two lost some appeal


----------



## deanyoungson (May 16, 2010)

The TT RS is no doubt the better car when comparing it to the TTS, but is it worth the extra?

I agree if I do go for the RS I would be forced to then consider alternatives marques, but the more I research it the more the RS impresses me in regards to additional costs, I personally do not think that any of its competitors will match it for MPG, insurance etc.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Totally - shows how much better the DSG is vs Manual for normal people and i openly said that.
> doubt many people on here are better than average.
> 
> 3.6 - was a US car by car and driver is my understanding, so extra 20bhp over our cars.
> ...


wrong, that ttrs is a EU car with 340hp. US cars are not getting stronic, but are getting 360hp.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

deanyoungson said:


> The TT RS is no doubt the better car when comparing it to the TTS, but is it worth the extra?
> 
> I agree if I do go for the RS I would be forced to then consider alternatives marques, but the more I research it the more the RS impresses me in regards to additional costs, I personally do not think that any of its competitors will match it for MPG, insurance etc.


Not sure about MPG but insurance wise TTRS (hardtop) does come up slightly cheaper compared to lets say a 2010 997 C4 for me.

Truth to be told though, if you want performance you would really have to sacrifice some mpg  From what I read here it seems the STronic boys are enjoying better mpg compared to manuals. From driving manual V6 and now TTS I can say I do hunger for more power but for everything else TTS does it perfectly fine for me. Saying this, I would consider a remap in the future before considering moving up to the TTRS.

Did you test drive the TTRS or TTS yet? I would first suggest driving it before making further considerations. Sometimes things might look good on paper but in the end of the day it's you driving it  I use my TTS daily so I am quite happy with it for now. In the future, if I have time/money for something more "raw" I would definitely consider something else


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/gross-gegen-klein-drei-markenduelle-1316415.html

TTRS vs a V8 RS5


----------



## Soban (Apr 12, 2009)

I've decided to keep my TTS rather than spend another 10 grand for a TTRS, there's nowhere UK-wide except tracks to use the TTS for what it can do, my next road eater might have to be a milk float:- speed bumps, reduced speed limits, Toyota Corolla drivers and BMV owners with caravans attached are getting on my "TTS".


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a TTS stronic before the RS roadster and I can say that the mpg is about 3 less in the RS than the S and in the real world unless you do a lot of miles not worth bothering about and expect the TTRS in stronic will match the TTS.

Oh and there is miles more smiles in the RS if you can stretch that far, you just need to find the right deal.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I could not buy a 1M it looks stupid.

That review was clearly paid for by BMW :? 
it's also 1570kgs 

no way is it quicker on the lane change unless they are testing the TTRS with Toyo tyres.

They did the same tests in SportAuto and it was much faster and won the lane change tests and direction tests over the Evora S and Cayman S.

the Fact is for 45k nothing comes close as a full owership every day car weapon which is cheap to run and Tax.

I looked at every thing long and hard and now you can pick TTRS's up from 35k it has to be a performance bargin.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

There seems to be some criticism of the DSG for making it easy to go fast. Is that a crime? Should a street car test your driving abilities? Shouldn't we be happy when are a car is fast and fun without being difficult to drive? Next thing people will complain that they're AWD.

Anyway, my point was that in the US (sorry I know this is a UK forum) our RS's will all be manual and it appears that remapping might be difficult (according to some posts on this forum). Many of us (including me) have 322hp (thanks to APR) DSG TTS's. This car might be quicker (according to Tosh's data) than a stock manual TTRS, even if it has 360hp. Add to that an engine that is significantly heavier, and I question spending the extra $10K. Hmmm...

I mean it would be great to have the exhaust note, the big wing, and just the ability to say it's and RS. But, it seems silly to pay so much for that.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> I could not buy a 1M it looks stupid.
> 
> That review was clearly paid for by BMW :?
> 
> ...


This is very usual in Car and Driver tests, they are always biased towards Bimmers. To me this particular test they are pushing to much, its almost embarassing.

I remember when Audi came with the fabulous V8 RS4 it was in another league compared with the M3. They made a comparision test and the Audi won of course. But they said was unnoficial test since they didnt made any test data. The RS4 won by a mile but it was unnoficial so for the M3 never record a defeat in a CaD test.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> > In this line of thinking you can have a normal 2.0T which has the same torque as the TTS making it almost as quick. Both sound the same, have the same interior and features and even can look the same if you want to. Which makes the base TT the real bargain of the range.
> ...


A composed and sensible answer, at last... :lol:

By the way, after i swaped the stock Bridgestone tires for Dunlops my front grip under hard acceleration is really horrible. But i cant deny that sometimes i find that the car flawed grip makes the driving experience less clinic than the 4WD. Of course less efficient too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't buy a 1M simply because I'm not convinced that they are only building 450 , as for MPG on Saturday we were out with Hev and Pete in their RS , they had an average around 24 ours was 32.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

I owned a TTS S-Tronic a couple of years ago, and enjoyed it very much. I remember commenting on it saying, that if the car had more power, and was quicker, it would be just fabulous. I now own a TT RS S-Tronic, and it is the very car i wished for, even in standard form. Ive just completed 1k miles, up in the Highlands of Scotland, on some of the very best roads known to man, and i am smitten with the cars ability in standard form. I wont critisise the TTS, because i really enjoyed mine, but the RS is the real deal. There is one section of Glenshee, which is very undulated, with the tightest of twisty turns, up and down hill, where the RSs torque simply left me breathless, and laughing my head off. Its grip, traction and stability, made my 997 turbo feel very nervous and white knuckle inducing, as you gripped the steering wheel ever harder. It simply rockets away from turns, and is made easier with the gearbox, being so good. With a remap, it must be simply awesome. I averaged 28 -29 mpg, over the trip, which is very good, considering the style of driving. I paid just over £50k for mine, brand new, and yes its a lot of money in isolation. But when you know what it can do, and what it could be like for very little outlay, it is a bargain, and i would do it again. I thought long and hard before buying a £50k TT, and tried everything i fancied, including Porsches earth shattering Cayman, but i know i bought the right car for me. Try every car on your hit list, then come back and make the right decision for you, regards, SIMON.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Trip home yesterday from Perthshire...averaged 29 mpg in the RS

Overall average (4500 miles on clock) is 23mpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Trip home yesterday from Perthshire...averaged 29 mpg in the RS
> 
> Overall average (4500 miles on clock) is 23mpg


34  on our trip home


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I sold my TTS Stronic coupe after 2.5 years of owning it form brand new. I did love the car although it seems it was hit with every problem the mk2 TT could have ranging from wind noise- virabtion of the steering wheel etc (never resolved) It was bought brand new for about £39k list but got a "slight" deal at the time.

I recently bought a high spec TTRS Coupe manual for £40k with 9k miles 1 owner that is pretty much spotless 

I have found around town the TTRS is MUCH more pleasant to drive as the TTS/Stronic is very slow to respond pulling away from juctions due to lag and big turbo and its tendancy to want to put you in 6th gear before you can blink...

On the commute of motorway/ a & b roads TTS was really easy to drive due to lazy auto type Drive mode and didn't have to think about it, I would typically get 26-27 mpg over a 30 mile journey and roughly 250-275 miles per tank and that cruising at 75mph-80mph not great as my MK5 R32 got 36mph on simular journey!

I now find the RS is getting 33mpg every day on same trip to and from work, and without gunning like a mad man in it over 1 week I managed 390 miles in 1 tank!!! its paid for the extra on the loan in a week !! LOL

The performance is MUCH better throughout the rev range, its sounds glorious and it just feels more planted and responsive than the mag ride on the TTS.

So all things considered the RS is a better package as long as you pay the nearly new price (I couldnt justify the 55k the car would have cost brand new).

Oh and forgot I did 70mph from Soton to Egham on the M3/m25 on Friday as a test and was getting 37mpg!! 

my2p


----------



## Mikey1978 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys
I own a tts and I'm a capable driver the other day a ttrs pulled up next to me at the lights and I have to say he left me by a good few car lengths
I was shocked I did not relise they were that fast I'v owned a couple of m3 as well but this ttrs mDe me look like I was not even there 
Makes me wanna sell my tts and buy an ttrs lol


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Had a 2008 TTS loved it! Now got TTRS which does about 10mpg more than my TTS. If you can't afford the TTRS the TTS is really good value for money.


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would have to disagree,for one I was never the slightest bit interested in the TT until the RS and the 5 cylinder was released.
As soon as I heard there was going to be an Stronic version ,I ordered one straight away.
Not only does the RS look better,the sound and performance are easily worth paying more for.
I actually brought one purely with tuning in mind.
A TTRS with 420 hp - 600nm is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I must agree, the RS drives completely different to the other TT's we've owned. And the torque is relentless.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

My mother has just purchased a TTRS, im not bitter to say the least!
What my question is; is how would a remapped TTS compare off the light to a standard TTRS?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> I would have to disagree,for one I was never the slightest bit interested in the TT until the RS and the 5 cylinder was released.
> As soon as I heard there was going to be an Stronic version ,I ordered one straight away.
> Not only does the RS look better,the sound and performance are easily worth paying more for.
> I actually brought one purely with tuning in mind.
> A TTRS with 420 hp - 600nm is an absolute bargain.


^^^
What he said


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

V2AAA said:


> I totally agree with this. I have just weighed up both cars. The rs just isn't special enough to justify the extra £10k+. if you're going to be driving an rs every day it will lose more money. Also, I don't like the rear spoiler on the rs. My opinion
> 
> I test drove both in the last week. I'm sticking with my original plan. Getting a tts roadster s-tronic. Not gonna drive it everyday, although will still b doing around 6-7k miles a year


I think you're missing the point of an RS. 'Special enough' is defined by what you want in a car. An RS is primarily a performance machine. If your priority is performance, then an RS will outperform the majority of Porsches you see on the road, most of which cost more than the RS. It'll outperform the V8 R8 and many more expensive cars. On this basis, the RS is an absolute bargain.

If your priority isn't performance, then the extra 10K + for an RS is a waste of money.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I made the mistake of the first TT i ever drove being a TTRS :roll:

Ended up with a TTS and imo doesnt look or sound as good... and then there is the performance.. lack of low down torque in the TTS certainly does it no favours and it doesnt "feel" fast - and felt much slower then my 3.0 Z4 which i px'd for it.

However having owned it for a week now.. its slowly growing on me... the performance is ok, the interior and spec i got was brilliant - with the same budget i got a much newer and lower mileage car than the RS i would have got.... and as its a daily car - that (in my head!) matters more then outright performance - i spend most of my time on A roads/ traffic.. the RS would have been wasted. As a weekend toy then maybe i could justify the RS... but i would rather get a little lotus elise/ roadster if thats the case.

I see the TTS as good middle ground.. its faster than probably 90% of the cars on the road.. and looks pretty smart.


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

downpipe + decat - solves the noise issue
remap - solves the power issue

then spend saved money on a holiday


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If I'm honest I didn't expect the RS variant to be as good as it actually is...the thing just feels alive in my hands..sensitive and well weighted steering..torque is relentless and the sound is intoxicating..doesn't feel like any previous TT's I've driven/owned previously. Seriously it really wasn't what I expected it to be like to own, just can't wait till the weather brightens up for me to get the roof down, put some serious miles in and enjoy the noise.
Audi UK say there's no plans for a mk3 TT....but I reckon there will be in a year or two...Will it have the fizz of the mk2 who knows.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

eviled said:


> downpipe + decat - solves the noise issue
> remap - solves the power issue
> 
> then spend saved money on a holiday


in your dreams 4 pot boy ! The TTS is a great car but if you think the EA113 sounds as good as the 2.5 TFSI in any shape or form you must have too much wax in your ears.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread is really bad news, I've only just bought my 2.0 TFSi and Im already dreaming of a TTRS, I've still got a lead foot from years of diesel driving so I sometimes wheelspin in 2nd, Quattro would probably cure this and the additional of power of an RS 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Onedesi said:


> This thread is really bad news, I've only just bought my 2.0 TFSi and Im already dreaming of a TTRS, I've still got a lead foot from years of diesel driving so I sometimes wheelspin in 2nd, Quattro would probably cure this and the additional of power of an RS 8)


The RS is pretty potent mate, nothing at all like the 4 pot variants.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If they do an RS MkIII, it will be very interesting to see what BHP it will kick out. The new S being around 320 (I think), would mean at least a 420BHP RS. That getting to R8 levels then, not sure they would want that?


----------

